# Stock VRBLK3 maps issue - has anyone found a fix?



## tomster2300 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm still experiencing the same Google Maps issue that has seemed to plague the S3 since this past summer - Maps / Nav flickers and redraws constantly, and then freezes (the entire phone freezes / unfreezes) and then finally FCs when the satellite layer is turned on. I've had this issue across all ROMs that I have tried, and finally Odin'd to the latest OTA (full wipe, unrooted and locked bootloader) just to see if it fixed it. It did not.

Has anyone found a fix for this? This is REALLY beginning to bug me.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

really? even on stock it flickers? that's weird. Flickering is normal on AOSP based ROMs, but if it's happening on Stock... honestly I haven't run a stock build in forever, so I got nothing. sorry.


----------



## tomster2300 (Apr 3, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> really? even on stock it flickers? that's weird. Flickering is normal on AOSP based ROMs, but if it's happening on Stock... honestly I haven't run a stock build in forever, so I got nothing. sorry.


Yessir, but it doesn't seem to be happening for everyone. A friend of mine had his S3 replaced and has remained on stock since (he doesn't even have root) and he says his works fine.

I Odin'd back to the original ICS build, then took the OTAs back to JB and tested Maps at each interval. There was no flickering in any of the ICS builds, but it began as soon as I got on JB. Do you think it's a software bug or a hardware issue with mine (and a ton of other people's) phones?


----------



## tomster2300 (Apr 3, 2012)

Here is an ongoing thread on the issue - https://productforums.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/maps/IlJDfMkgl3U


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

tomster2300 said:


> Here is an ongoing thread on the issue - https://productforums.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/maps/IlJDfMkgl3U


? Never heard of it. Link is generic.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Same here never heard of it... being as other people are NOT reporting it, that indicates to me its user error of some sort or some change you had done. I have never had said flickering issue.

Have you tried to disable HW Overlays in Developer Options?


----------



## tomster2300 (Apr 3, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> Same here never heard of it... being as other people are NOT reporting it, that indicates to me its user error of some sort or some change you had done. I have never had said flickering issue.
> 
> Have you tried to disable HW Overlays in Developer Options?


I did try this and it didn't help.

What has helped was going in and clearing Maps' data and cache, so hopefully I'm good.

Definitely not trying to be rude, but please do not dismiss this issue as something wrong on my end. There seems to be a large number of people who are experiencing this issue and it's a shame that Google and / or Samsung isn't doing much to address it.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Wasn't a direct link for me and I didn't feel like searching.

I never knew there was an issue until this thread. I'm pretty active on xda and don't remember it seeing it there. If it's so major, where is everyone?

Not trying to be rude or dismissive either. Just being real.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

